# Trying to figure out what kind of bug/insect this is



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

It looks like an earwig to me and if so they're harmless. Google "earwig control" there's lots of info on the subject.


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

Indeed an earwig. The big box stores carry sprays that are somewhat effective at keeping them at bay.


----------



## jk21w (May 25, 2015)

I never seen an earwig so tiny, the bugs I have they are about the size of a dime or smaller, is that common?


----------



## Brainbucket (Mar 30, 2015)

Where are you? Looks like a small cockroach from here. Not an earwig. The pic below yours is totaly differant.


----------



## jk21w (May 25, 2015)

I live in southern IL


----------



## Brainbucket (Mar 30, 2015)

WOW. I use to live in S Illinois in the '70s. Spring Garden to be exact. Looks like a roach to me though.


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

If it's a roach (pic isn't real clear) you will know by how fast they move. Earwigs are slow movers. Earwigs have the scary looking pincers at the end of their bodies which roaches don't have.


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

That is a cockroach

I can't seem to post a pic or a link right now but Google German cockroach.http://www.extension.org/pages/22045/ipm-action-plan-for-german-cockroaches#.VWSdBFL3YaE


----------



## BrowneBearLLC (Apr 8, 2015)

Lol ask your neighbors, it sure looks like a roach to me also.

Just Google and hit pictures
roach identification chart


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

I will go with roach or something similar, not an earwig, too small and FAT


----------



## PoleCat (Sep 2, 2009)

jk21w said:


> I live in southern IL


I lived down there too in the early 70's. Centralia and Salem. Never seen that particular bug in my travels.


----------



## jk21w (May 25, 2015)

Thanks everyone! I agree with others from seeing pictures up online that it is a german cockroach again everyone thanks!


----------



## Brainbucket (Mar 30, 2015)

PoleCat said:


> I lived down there too in the early 70's. Centralia and Salem. Never seen that particular bug in my travels.


We moved into an old shack inbetween Ina and Bonnie and it was infested with roaches. We moved out of that place and into another place and I guess we took some with us. We sprayed and put down borax around the house base outside. It got rid of them. I use to go to Centraila to party. It was a cool place.:thumbsup:


----------



## PoleCat (Sep 2, 2009)

Wild little town. There was a bar on the south side of town that would serve anybody that could climb up on a bar stool.


----------

